# battle of 5 armies



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 9, 2002)

did Gandalf actually fight in the battle of five armies?


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 10, 2002)

Was he there? I havent read the story for ages so I cant remember if he was in Mirkwood or with the dwarves.


----------



## Elanor2 (Jan 10, 2002)

Yes, he was there. He joined the combined army of Elves and Men after his business with the White Council and was part of the delegation that went to discuss with Thorin. Bilbo met him when he went to them to deliver the Arkstone.

He participated in the battle and had his arm wounded, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 10, 2002)

> And there stood Gandalf, with his arm in a sling. Even the wizard had not escaped without a wound; and there were few unharmed in all the host.


Form The hobbit: _The Return Journey_ : page 270

So Yes you remembered correctly.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 13, 2002)

Of course we don't actually know since Bilbo inconveniently passes out. But I can't believe that Gandalf would be there for ornithological purposes with a long gang of orcs and wolves to deal with. Gandalf has a 100% of burning up wolves whenever he sees them, so he's got to have fought.


----------



## Lord T (Jan 13, 2002)

"Gandalf, too, I may say, was there, sitting on the ground as if in deep thought, preparing, I suppose, some last blast of magic before the end."

p. 284 of the Hobbit

So yes he was in the battle.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 14, 2002)

i think he came end at the endm, but im not sure. im almost positive that he wuz with the white council driving off the darkness in mirkwood


----------



## Snaga (Jan 14, 2002)

EverEve you're right he did go with the White Council and drive Sauron from Dol Guldur (while the dwarves and Bilbo made a mess of getting through Mirkwood, and getting to the Lonely Mountain).

A busy year for Big G I think!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 1, 2008)

He was certainly there at the beginning, stopping the dwarves and the elves from tearing each other apart over a bit of gold. He was the one who warned them that war was upon them.


----------

